# VW CC DIY Door Warning Lights



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC asked me to write up door warning light installation. Sorry i dont have actual pictures as i was not planning to do this write up. Also thank you to akipal for rear door pin layouts.
I know some of you did this mod, but i hope this helps for people who dont have this mod yet.
I did this writeup in hurry so if you see any mistakes, feel free to correct them

Link:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1t4xr80gkhth2iq/VW CC DIY Door Warning Lights.pdf


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Write up looks like the most professional one I've eve seen!


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

If the rears are like the front, there are a couple screws at the bottom, kind of hidden. Also some screws where the handle is, you have to pry off that trim and then remove them. Once those are out, just basically yank it off. The clips do take some force to get some to come lose.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm so lost as to why the lights exist in the US model, but aren't activated. Especially when Audi's have it. It's not like a rear fog where its easily overlooked. My mom has a 2010 Lexus IS with the same red door markers and they work lol. The choices for the US market from multiple manufacturers...i'll never know or understand.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

12vwcc said:


> I'm so lost as to why the lights exist in the US model, but aren't activated. Especially when Audi's have it. It's not like a rear fog where its easily overlooked. My mom has a 2010 Lexus IS with the same red door markers and they work lol. The choices for the US market from multiple manufacturers...i'll never know or understand.


I hear you, it's a load of crap IMO.


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey, remember how I just said it's weird how the CC doesn't have it when Audi's do?

Check out this 2013 Passat SE loaner I got just this morning.....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## mactogo (Jan 13, 2013)

*Help?*

Hey Everyone,

I'm brand new here and brand new to VW, recently purchased my 2012 VW CC and would love to do this upgrade, but still don't feel 100% comfortable.

Anyone in the Toronto Area that would be interested in helping or a place that could get this done?

Also, anyone who wants to mentor me a bit to get me up to date on some of the basics relating to the VW CC mods over coffee.

Let me know.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

so first i need to get these 
http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=61


and than these?
http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=123
or you guys think this last part is whole piece? or just LEDs?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs...-GTI-MK5-MK6-CC-Tiguan-Magotan/670265063.html
^^ these just the bulbs or whole piece/kit? 


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> so first i need to get these
> http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=61
> 
> 
> ...


Save money and get these ($33 shipped) all four with wires
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/OEM-...5-MK6-CC-Tiguan-Passat-Sagitar/666808077.html

Then if you want you can replace them with 194 LED's( somthing like $0.90 per led) or these if you want to go BRIGHT  ($21 all four shipped)
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs...-GTI-MK5-MK6-CC-Tiguan-Magotan/670265063.html

OR i just found these today. They are not my style but that's me. 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Door...-fit-for-VW-TIGUAN-CC-Golf-MK6/720087922.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

So how many bulbs go in there?! One 194?!?

Can get clips for door n replace if they break or one the break its done deal?!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

This is 194 LED (same as your dome light bulb)









Your door warning light will came with regular incandescence bulbs (same as in factory dome lights).

So you can replace each warning light with 194 LED. If you replaced your dome lights you have those leds already


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> This is 194 LED (same as your dome light bulb)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah, I did my whole interior swap w leds.. but how many bulbs in the warning lights?

The ones i found got two directions n two tone color options - red and blue/white.. same with the stock door pieces? can be red and white towards ground?


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

*Made a order for these*



mtomaska said:


> KOWCC asked me to write up door warning light installation. Sorry i dont have actual pictures as i was not planning to do this write up. Also thank you to akipal for rear door pin layouts.
> I know some of you did this mod, but i hope this helps for people who dont have this mod yet.
> I did this writeup in hurry so if you see any mistakes, feel free to correct them
> 
> ...


Thx Mtomaska for a very good thread on this issue. 
I have today reflectors where the door warning lights should be, and was unsure if I could do this. 
After reading your installation manual, I become so sure, that I order these door warning lights from Aliexpress today. So hope this should be great! Thx again. :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

CC R line said:


> Thx Mtomaska for a very good thread on this issue.
> I have today reflectors where the door warning lights should be, and was unsure if I could do this.
> After reading your installation manual, I become so sure, that I order these door warning lights from Aliexpress today. So hope this should be great! Thx again. :thumbup:


Sure thing... Any questions PM me. 

(this is my new screen name)


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Why u had to change ur screen name?! Smells shady


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Why u had to change ur screen name?! Smells shady


Dont worry nothing shady, its long story


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok ok, start typing!!!

Joke


----------



## cbx750p (Feb 6, 2010)

*CC Rear Door Puddle Lights*

Did mine here...

http://jimmy-cbx.blogspot.sg/2013/03/vw-cc-door-puddle-lights.html

And use these LED lights made specially for VW:









They will blind you if you stare for too long 









PS : Unfortunately, the LED are not error free and will trigger a fault code on the door modules.....but who cares ? As long as it does not show up on the instrument cluster, I am fine.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ mabe you could add resistor on the side, so no error there?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Im abt to order these. how many bulbs in the warning lights 3 of 194 style per Warning Light?!

Thinking of these 

http://bit.ly/15qwNV8


----------



## BigA's VW's (Feb 13, 2013)

Anybody done this on a 2013 yet? Are the diagrams the same?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*I Am Totally Confused?????*

Some people want to convert the reflectors in their doors to electrified warning lights.

Aren't these lights meant to warn a driver coming up from the rear that some one in front of them has their door open?

If that is the case, what makes anyone think that the reflectors don't work as well as the lighted mods?

I have tried my open doors to see if the reflectors are bright enough to see from a reasonable distance and the answer is, YES.

Has anyone wanting to do the conversion actually tested my theory?

Again, I am just curious as to why some people want to do this when the reflectors seem to do just as well.

The bottom line is, if a vehicle, going very fast, comes upon your open door, is the electrified light going to let him or her see your open door any sooner than if you just had the OEM reflector?

Hey, I enjoy mods as much, if not more, than the next person. Just wondering.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

It looks better than just reflector!


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Some people want to convert the reflectors in their doors to electrified warning lights.
> 
> Aren't these lights meant to warn a driver coming up from the rear that some one in front of them has their door open?
> 
> ...




IMHO it´s not a mod aimed at other drivers, more than it is aimed at providing passengers a view of the ground when entering/exiting the car.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

sergiommms said:


> IMHO it´s not a mod aimed at other drivers, more than it is aimed at providing passengers a view of the ground when entering/exiting the car.


Okay, that makes a little more sense except that a red light, not pointing down at the ground, isn't really going to help a passenger, or driver, very much.

Now, if you want some helpful light when the doors are opened or the doors are unlocked remotely........


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> It looks better than just reflector!


I will definitely buy that reason and agree whole heartedly.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^lol.....

Just ordered set off ebay... now debating on the leds that i shld put in red or white(since housings are red, white shkld be fine i guess).... still not clear how many bulbs in each Warning piece..


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

DavidPaul said:


> Okay, that makes a little more sense except that a red light, not pointing down at the ground, isn't really going to help a passenger, or driver, very much.


they have 2 faces - one red, pointing out; the other white, pointing down...

a fine example here: http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=61


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

sergiommms said:


> they have 2 faces - one red, pointing out; the other white, pointing down...
> 
> a fine example here: http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=61


Those look very nice.

Perhaps I see, yet another mod in my future.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sergiommms said:


> they have 2 faces - one red, pointing out; the other white, pointing down...
> 
> a fine example here: http://www.bold-sport.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=61


Would it make sense to get one red led and one white? or all white Leds would be fine?


----------



## sergiommms (Oct 17, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Would it make sense to get one red led and one white? or all white Leds would be fine?


?

you can only fit 1 bulb unless you´re hacking the part


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sergiommms said:


> ?
> 
> you can only fit 1 bulb unless you´re hacking the part


Oh I misread it bro. I thought two bulbs... ok, than Im getting just white LEDS....


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hope it will work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

BigA's VW's said:


> Anybody done this on a 2013 yet? Are the diagrams the same?


Well, I can tell you first hand, I'm sitting in my driveway looking at the connector, and it ain't the same. Anyone out there with a 2013+ pinout? God knows Bentley can't handle publishing an updated manual... 


Spiff, figuring all of their time must be going into development of that cutting edge Windows XP-only software of theirs.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

spaceman_spiff said:


> Well, I can tell you first hand, I'm sitting in my driveway looking at the connector, and it ain't the same. Anyone out there with a 2013+ pinout? God knows Bentley can't handle publishing an updated manual...
> 
> 
> Spiff, figuring all of their time must be going into development of that cutting edge Windows XP-only software of theirs.


Should be same. Give me little time to pull it out


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

It looks like its still the same.

Front doors 
Pin18 - Positive
Pin19 - Ground
on 32 pin connector.

If pin 19(ground) is taken just tap it there or to any solid BROWN wire


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Thank you for double checking!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone been successful in finding a set of these that have the same pins for both front and back? Pretty much every set I've seen on sale have a different pin type in the same set.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

Just to follow up post-install, the connectors may look different, but as OEMPlus pointed out, the pin assignments are the same.

As for the pins being different, I think you've bought a crap kit. Then I get to my second wire and "....heeeeey!!"



Spiff, who luckily had repair wires on hand to swap out the tips


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*Cant get rears to work...help!!!*

OK...I'm a nooby. Don't now if posting here is the right place. Looked every where on the web for answers but could not find anything for 2013 CC. followed the DIY (rear door retrofit) and can't get the rear lights to work (front ones work fine). doubled checked wires got ground, no power so lights are not inverted. Can anybody guide me in the right direction please.:banghead:


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

*Done!*

Just keep banging your head 'till you get er done.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm just scared to pop the door panel open and break something. I had never done an door panel remove before. hehe...

Where can I find step by step DIY (T.T)


----------



## p1p301 (Feb 1, 2019)

*Problem*

On passat CC 2009 2.0 TDI i put red cable in pin 18,brown in(ground/negative) to pin 19, i did code lights with VCDS by long coding helper and i had some numbers like 0000012 - enterior ligths,0002031 - start/stop system(year 2010+) and there was a code 00000068 - door warning lights and i enter that code and the lights work. But now i have a problem. 
When i coded front drivers&passeger door (i only coded front door) i lost signals to the rear windows swiches and light on them(light on swiches),windows wont react and i scanned the car and in central electronic II it said rear windows module no singal, electic error. Same for the rear passeger window..NOTE: Central locking works,Speakers work: 
When i try to pull windows down from drivers door command,no respond. 
There are 2 buttons on Drivers speaker, 1- for trunk opening 2- door for reserovar cap. not working!
I lost One touch windows pulling down/up on Front Drivers&Passeger doors.I can pull them up by pressing button but one touch wont work. And then i recoded the front driver&passeger door to code ( 5 door chasis) .
I got windows working just fine(rear) , one touch does work on rear but wont work on front windows. I can open reservoar door but cant open trunk from the buttons on speaker!
But i lost warning light on both front door. 

If someone know how to fix this please help.


----------

